# Sports seats: Worth the dough ?



## imanrd (May 26, 2003)

*Sport v. regular seats: Are the standard seats comfy ? ?*

I am looking at a new '04 330Ci with a few a la carte items -- very few, due to wife veto power. Are the sports seats significantly more comfy compared to the regular seats ? I am 6' 0" ~ 175 and I need all the height (and cash) I can gain for my moonroof, so if there is not a significant advantage, I would like to skip them.
(Premium package is not an option due to all the dead cows.) What are the impressions of people who have lived with the regular and sport seats for a while.

Thanks !


----------



## stsmytherie (May 8, 2003)

Yes, the sport seats are worth it. You will appreciate the tilt and thigh extension features. 

I'm 6' 3", 185, and very long in the torso. I fit fine even with the moonroof. This is based on owning both a touring and a 330i.

If you can, compare a manual seat to a motorized one. I think the manual ones sit slightly lower, but can't prove it.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

stsmytherie said:


> *Yes, the sport seats are worth it. You will appreciate the tilt and thigh extension features.
> 
> I'm 6' 3", 185, and very long in the torso. I fit fine even with the moonroof. This is based on owning both a touring and a 330i.
> 
> If you can, compare a manual seat to a motorized one. I think the manual ones sit slightly lower, but can't prove it. *


I agree. And yes, the manual seats do sit a bit lower than the motorized seats. If you're tall and getting a moonroof, you may want to compare them. It all depends on what sort of driving position you prefer.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't skip on the sunroof cause you're 6'0 175lbs.

I'm 5'11 155lbs. and have the sunroof with plenty of room to spare. It's worth the money, IMO. I've had loaner cars with Non-sp seats and they are bad. Sliding around and no grip, plus the sport seats have a thigh adjustment that slides out for extra comfort. SP is worth it just for the seats and the wheels and clears are a bonus. You may want to feel leatherette before you go that route. Significant difference in texture, feel and comfort, from my experiences. If you're really worried about the dead cows then you must not wear shoes or sneakers either:dunno: 

Sounds like you would enjoy the benefits from the ZHP! Cloth seats with no PP extras. Oh yeah and two extra doors:thumbup: 

Good luck with the car, either way you go.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm about the same size and height as you. Sport seats are a must, IMO. They are so comfortable, and support your body in all the right ways.


----------



## imanrd (May 26, 2003)

The moonroof is a "gotta have". The leatherette looked fine to me. 

I was not too sure about the sport seats over the long term vs. the regular. The SP seats seem like they might be a little too confining on long trips, and they seem like a pain to get in and out of. I have always been w/o thigh support so it is hard to tell what I am missing there. 30 minute test drives just aren't enough time to tell how the comfort of regular versus sport compares. BMW should implement a 24 hour test drive.

No one has weighed in on the regular seats. Does anyone have them ?


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

Ingress and egress are a little difficult due to the firm, bolstered seats on the SP compared to getting in and out of standard seats, but IMO the support is much better. I find the thigh extension cuts back on my leg fatigue during long drives (3-6 hrs). I also happen to have lumbar support (I'm not sure whether that's part of SP or PP) which is a must if you get an aching back on long drives.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm 6 ft and have plenty of room. The Sport seats are definately a must have, and mine are power, I have plenty of head room.

The non sport seats really suck :angel:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm only five feet tall, but I love my sport seats, too. Being able to extend the thigh area is a really nice feature. The seats really hug me, as well as my husband who is 5'10".


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

The sport seats are a WASTE!!! I am 6' 1" and 222lb. I survive just fine with the seat all the way down...I have the sunroof (which aids).

The sport seats are just too stiff in my opinion. While many people here will beg to differ, I would not pay for the Sport Package just to get these seats.

Besides, all 330 models ALREADY come with the sport suspension as standard equipment. But the final decision is all yours. I personally find my current standard seats more comfortable than even the 12-way ones I had in the Audi A6...let alone the BMW sport seats. I do not understand what the hype is all about...I already engage the lock on the steering wheel every time I get in and out of the car. Now, if I had to watch out for those bolsters, too...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I also have to say go with the sport seats. I wouldn't consider the non sports package, personally.


----------



## sebis (Jun 27, 2003)

I drove a loaner without Sport Seats, beleive me, the regular seats in 3er SUCK BIG TIME.


----------



## stsmytherie (May 8, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> *...as well as my husband who is 5'10". *


Melissa, would you please edit this part out? It's spoiling the fantasy.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

stsmytherie said:


> *Melissa, would you please edit this part out? It's spoiling the fantasy. *


OT big time...

How is this spoiling the fantasy?  IMHO, 5'10" is an above average height for a woman. :dunno: Most ladies at the business I work at are around 5'4" - 5'6". But maybe I'm biased since my office is in a call center where women seem to outnumber men 10 to 1. :angel:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> * The seats really hug me as well as my husband. *


Those are some affectionate seats!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *OT big time...
> 
> How is this spoiling the fantasy?  IMHO, 5'10" is an above average height for a woman. :dunno: Most ladies at the business I work at are around 5'4" - 5'6". But maybe I'm biased since my office is in a call center where women seem to outnumber men 10 to 1. :angel: *


that is her husband's height, she is 5 ft


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *The sport seats are just too stiff in my opinion. While many people here will beg to differ, I would not pay for the Sport Package just to get these seats.*


I have to disagree. My car has the sport seats and I had my uncles car for 2 days which is the same as mine just no sport package, and his seats were no softer than mine. He only had 13,000 miles on the car too. I would pay the price of the sport package for the seats only. Thats how much I think a person should get them


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm 6'1'' 175 lbs. I have power sports seats and a moonroof. I fit just fine. The sports seats are a must. I wish I could put them in my Z4.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Get the sport seats. :thumbup:


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I have spent about 6 years with Non-sport seats and 1 year with sport seats. Although I REALLY like the sport seats and the extra bolstering for enthusiastic driving, and the thigh extension etc. I would say that the regular seats are quite livable as well. Both sets of seats were manual with leatherette (which I also quite like) 

If money is really tight, I would take a pass on them. but if money were really that tight, maybe now isn't the time to buy a 30K$+ car?


----------

